# Help with written instructions on 2nd Gen Fog Lights



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I am not too sure I can help much here but.....A few years ago I ordered the GM foglight kit for my 2016.5 LT

It came with new bezels, projector fog lights a new switch for the inside, washer fluid tank etc. I had the dealer do the job until they hit a dead end. There was no socket in the fuse block of my car to accept the wiring. Even GM technical support was baffled as to why it was not there. There is a thread on here about it from years ago that I posted. The final solution was for me to take it to my own personal mechanic. He rigged up a simple on/off switch inside the car and powered it from the spare 12V pin on the ODBII port inside the car. We also had to change the size of the fuse to facilitate the extra power. Since then I have swapped out to LED bulbs in the stock projectors that were put in. Has been running fine for 3 years now.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

To determine how much work is required to install the kit on your car, the first thing you need to do is remove the little access panel below your headlamp switch so you can see you Body Control Module easily. Connector #5 is brown in color. If position #10 is populated with a wire(most likely brown/white tracer) then you don't need any wiring from the inside of the car to the fuse block (the single wire in kit) position 10 is located in the 3rd row down from the lock, 3 positions in from the left(as viewed if lock was 12o'clock)

If that wire is there, then the lamp harness attaches to the fog lights, the ring terminal gets attached to a suitable ground location near the fuse block, and the single terminal goes into position 5 of the 60-way black fuse block connector. This is the connector that is oriented with it's long side parallel to the length of the car, and is on the outboard side of fuse block(nearest drivers fender) if you remove this connector, and flip it over so the wires face you, and hold it so the harness runs down toward ground, then the top row of the connector will have five positions in it. Location #5 is at right as you view it in your hand. This is where the single rectangle terminal from the projector harness goes. 

I'll try to take some pictures of my car to illustrate this. Probably not til Monday eve though. Hope these words make some sense without photos. I'll try and put some effort into arranging something more streamlined once I have pics.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> To determine how much work is required to install the kit on your car, the first thing you need to do is remove the little access panel below your headlamp switch so you can see you Body Control Module easily. Connector #5 is brown in color. If position #10 is populated with a wire(most likely brown/white tracer) then you don't need any wiring from the inside of the car to the fuse block (the single wire in kit) position 10 is located in the 3rd row down from the lock, 3 positions in from the left(as viewed if lock was 12o'clock)
> 
> If that wire is there, then the lamp harness attaches to the fog lights, the ring terminal gets attached to a suitable ground location near the fuse block, and the single terminal goes into position 5 of the 60-way black fuse block connector. This is the connector that is oriented with it's long side parallel to the length of the car, and is on the outboard side of fuse block(nearest drivers fender) if you remove this connector, and flip it over so the wires face you, and hold it so the harness runs down toward ground, then the top row of the connector will have five positions in it. Location #5 is at right as you view it in your hand. This is where the single rectangle terminal from the projector harness goes.
> 
> I'll try to take some pictures of my car to illustrate this. Probably not til Monday eve though. Hope these words make some sense without photos. I'll try and put some effort into arranging something more streamlined once I have pics.


WOW.... would never get that far in writing all that down. I hope I can keep this going. if email address allowed would like to share a word doc for collaboration. thanx, I thought I wore you out on my last posts


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SuperChief said:


> I have made numerous posts on different subjects on this forum. I am currently installing OEM fog lights on my 2018 Premier. I have gotten a lot of outstanding info from a member who goes by MAVEN.
> In my many pipe dreams and tilting at windmills I don’t want to wear out his eagerness to help.
> I am entertaining the thought of deciphering the printed instructions that come in a kit. I will probably need a wordsmith and a good technician like MAVEN to assist me in making further sense of the instructions to assist anybody who may want to ‘make their own kit’ as it should be legal being the kit is discontinued. Unfortunately I purchased the OEM kit from an unscrupulous company that appears to have built their own kit and resold it sans a programming code.
> I realize that there will be an abundance of inputs both pro and con. It will be a long process without help. I am 78 years old and have more time than money.
> ...


FYI the 2nd Gen ends in 2019

Whenever you get to the point of completing this would you be willing to write up a DIY or How-To: post? Obviously that would entail some pictures as well as any other documentation you might want to share. 
How-To: Write a Tutorial 

Good luck with the build!


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

When I installed mine, I paid a couple hundred to the dealer to install them. Well worth the time not to have to worry about doing it myself!


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

dundonrl said:


> When I installed mine, I paid a couple hundred to the dealer to install them. Well worth the time not to have to worry about doing it myself!


 I agree with you in theory that dealership install is an option. There are some people curious enough to try it themselves and may be 3/4 the way of having some parts pre-installed and can save money, especially in the current economy.. I personally enjoy taking things apart to see how they work. Yes, I have wasted money and had to have things redone by professionals but I also gained a lot of confidence and satisfaction and 'knowledge' doing it myself.


----------



## SLP2017cruze (Mar 22, 2021)

SuperChief said:


> I agree with you in theory that dealership install is an option. There are some people curious enough to try it themselves and may be 3/4 the way of having some parts pre-installed and can save money, especially in the current economy.. I personally enjoy taking things apart to see how they work. Yes, I have wasted money and had to have things redone by professionals but I also gained a lot of confidence and satisfaction and 'knowledge' doing it myself.


I followed the written instructions verbatum and coupled that with YouTube videos to complete certain tasks along the way. This was my first real attempt at anything car-related and I enjoyed it. It took me a full week to figure out how to remove the bumper. Then the weekend to figure out the wiring. I could not figure out how to remove the upper part of the fuse box. In a YouTube video I discovered the tabs on the sides, and that the screws did not come out of the fuse box completely. I am currently trying to figure out how to flash the BCM without paying a dealer $130 after I already paid like $250 for the lights from the dealer! Do I need to put a spare fuse in the box where the fog lamps fuse is open?


----------

